
You can't hide - therockspush
https://medium.com/@therockspush/you-cant-hide-cd3fddf88dc
======
jlg23
> First things first, if you’re running a script blocker like NoScript or
> ScriptSafe none of these things are going to work without whitelisting the
> underlying scripts.

Well, looks like I actually can hide, then?

